# Word of the Day: Terminologicalinexactitude



## kburra (Aug 30, 2020)

Terminologicalinexactitude.
A humorous euphemism for a lie, first used by Winston Churchill in a Commons speech in 1906.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2020)

kburra said:


> Terminologicalinexactitude.
> A humorous euphemism for a lie, first used by Winston Churchill in a Commons speech in 1906.


It's so over the top it's funny!  
It would be a terminologicalinexactitude if I claimed to be 7 feet tall!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 30, 2020)

Well... it's one thing to claim that you are 7' tall, but it's a whole other thing when you actually ARE 7' tall like me!

Is the above terminologicalinexactitude, or is it terminologicalinexactitude?

I'll let you be the judge.


----------



## debodun (Aug 30, 2020)

It would not be terminologicalinexactitude to say that I have more knickknacks that I can handle.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 30, 2020)

debodun said:


> It would not be terminologicalinexactitude to say that I have more knickknacks that I can handle.


You know, Deb, you had me hook, line and sinker, right up to your mention of, "you have more knickknacks that you can handle", and then I knew you were pulling my leg! LOL!


----------



## Pappy (Aug 30, 2020)

When I came home real late one night, I told my wife a terminologicalinexacttitude.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 30, 2020)

Pappy said:


> When I came home real late one night, I told my wife a terminologicalinexacttitude.


Did she make you sleep on the couch?


----------



## Pappy (Aug 30, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Did she make you sleep on the couch?



No, I spent most of the night hugging the porcelain bowl....


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 30, 2020)

I'd be telling a terminologicalinexacttitude if I said I was an exceptionally skinny woman!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 30, 2020)

Pappy said:


> No, I spent most of the night hugging the porcelain bowl....


Well that’s what you get for terminologicalinexactituding! lol


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 30, 2020)

In all my life I have never ever ever told a terminologicalinexactitude.  And if you believe that I have a bridge to sell  you


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 30, 2020)

'Would I Terminologicalinexactitude To You' doesn't have quite the same ring to it as
'Would I Lie To You' by The Eurythmics


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 1, 2020)

My brother in law can spin the  best terminologicalinexactitude while  telling  tales.
So good that a used car salesman came to    in-laws  door  to get paid  for that car  brother in law said he's buy.
Mother in law  had to explain the   her son was mentally challgened.


----------

